# Sold enough minis to buy more!



## Marnie (Aug 29, 2004)

If you want to see them, I added them on to my other thread about meeting my new donkeys. Cute little beggers!


----------



## Marnie (Sep 1, 2004)

Doesn't one person like my new donkeys and their babies? Are they creepy or crappy?


----------



## shminifancier (Sep 1, 2004)

We replied on that thread lol


----------



## Marnie (Sep 1, 2004)

But not since I added my new pictures



, I was just kidding anyway, wanted to see if I could get a reaction from someone, anyone.



But no one had said anything and I think the jennies and babies are nice.


----------



## shminifancier (Sep 1, 2004)

yes they sure are nice...I just did some wonderful training with my new donkey...It took about 30 minutes of being very patient and working slowly... BUT after that amount of time I have mine to walk up a small ramp, and, well you guessed it, into the house~!!!!! I had him in there for about 30 minutes and he then walked down that ramp real nice and back into his pen



So I just knew he would be easy to train and sue has proved me right



....I have only had him now for 3 weeks of which one of those weeks I was gone,,,,But he already trusts me



Charley was very nice also while in the house did not even have an accident



So that shows he was notr very nervous while being in the house


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi There Marnie..I like your donkeys too!



They are not creepy or crappy.









..lol...BUT if you feel that way...hahaha...give me a call I wil take them off your hands!



Sam...when are we going to see pics of your new fellow in the house taking his "donk nap"? How was your trip to Lineville? Corinne


----------



## shminifancier (Sep 2, 2004)

Corrine:: Very very soone you wills ee pics of my donkey in the house~! It took my abotu oh 20 minutes taking my time and being patient and this new Charley walked up a small ramp and guees wha? Right into the house~! I had him in for about 30 minutes and he was just great while in the house a little nervous but no accidents



And at first I just wanted to sit and pet and rub him and tell him what a great little donkey he was for coming in the house





And my trip to lineville was real nice...Spent a week with the Wiks, and then there were friends that brought to ponies from AZ...we both knew these people when we lived in AZ... They boarded there horses at the same place that I lived and where Edie boarded her horses~!! We had not seen these people for over 10 years since we both moved back from AZ.... Had a nice time and then they traded these to ponies for a yearling paint that Edie had....She wanted some good broke ponies for her Grand Kids to ride.... So all for now will get pics of the donkey in the house maybe this long weekend coming up lol


----------

